# *ugh* Snail eggs everywhere!



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah... I got some new plants the other day, and I guess they must have had at least one snail as now I have snail eggs all over! They are small whitish jelly-like lumps.. Not like the apple snail eggs either, more like the Pond Snail eggs... 

How do I get rid of them? The eggs are on the tank, on the heater, and on the plants themselves. If they are indeed pond snails, I've read they will kill my plants! 

I plan to do a 100% water change when I get home. I'll rub all the eggs off the tank and heater. And all that I can see on the plants.. But, is there more I can do? 

Thanks for any help. I have bad luck getting snails with my plants..


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1292
Do the snails look like these?
If so, they might be bladder snails. I got these, and the eggs look clear with white dots on them and they are either on the plants or on the walls or filter of a tank i'm cycling. To get rid of the eggs, pluck them out with a siphon or something else and leave them in an empty container, with bad water or without water and after a couple days they should be dead, they will smell bad. Then I just poured it out, or you could throw the container away. 
With snails overpopulating it is always due to overfeeding. if you allow them to eat like ghost shrimp, only eating left overs of fish food, they won't overpopulate your tank. I have 2 bladder snails and they are in their own tank and so far ( 2 weeks and a half) they have not made eggs, i'm still checking everynow and then though to be sure. 
In the cycling tank, I've been finding snails everywhere because in the beginning I dumped a whole bunch of fish flakes in their for the cycle, they have been eating them all up. If snails eat too much they will get sick and die, so feeding them little doesn't harm them at all. 
Though they can overpopulate like crazy, you can control them and they are actually helpful to the tank. They do poo alot.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Thing is, I have not seen a single snail, only the eggs. But I know they must be there, because the eggs are there and I see more eggs each day.

I got the snails from the plants I bought only days ago. I do NOT overfeed. I never feed my betta any more than he will eat. Any food he does not eat I immediately remove from the tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The common snails like pond and ramshorn don't eat live healthy plants-they do eat dead or dying plant matter and the algae that is growing on the leaves-they get blamed for eating plants because you see them on the plant leaf all the time

Overfeeding can be one of the cause for over population-
I trap my snails in a small glass jar with a lettuce leaf or algae waffer in it-I put it in at night and remove each AM with light on-destroy them and throw them away
The jelly sac you see-just remove them and suck them out of the tank-once they dry up they should die
Snail can be good in planted tanks by helping to keep the decay under control...but over population can look unsightly and add to the bioload-mass deaths of snails in the tank can cause the tank to crash so I would avoid the snail killing chemicals and just do manual removal.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Manual removal, got it. I was thinking about the bleach bath for the plants, but I hate to risk killing them or risk introducing bleach to the tank.

Thank you so much, I might have to try the lettuce tip.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

The snails themselves aren't going to be much of a problem for you, I had the same thing happen to me (Granted, as far as I know, they aren't reproducing). The pond snails will not kill your plant, mine generally stay on the floating lily pad I have in there (fake) and only venture onto the walls (which are covered with diatom)Anyway, just keep the food managed and eventually the ones that can't get the little food they find will die out. I blame them though for getting me to like snails. I know have 2 female apple snails in my divided tank and I plan on getting two more (probably male). They're awesome for helping take care of dead plant matter.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

if this happens to me... ever... i'll throw a fit! Getting rid of snails is work man!


----------

